# laguna seca sept 20th-22nd



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

just wondering if anyone is going to go check out the touring car races.


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

Where's Laguna Seca? I think it would be cool to check out.

Martin


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

laguna seca is in monterey. its a killer track. you can check out the track at www.laguna-seca.com. they are also going to have the lemans series and gt series, the one that runs lamborginis, corvettes , ferraris etc...


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

just got my tickets. $15 for general admission and $15 more for paddock. if anyone is going look for my classic in the parking lot.


----------

